# Can cooked eggs be frozen??



## larry_stewart (Aug 30, 2016)

My son loves egg sandwiches ( fried egg ( sometimes with cheese,onions, mushrooms, spinach ...)  sometimes  just plain.

I have an over abundance of eggs.

I was wondering if i can fry up a few variations , freeze them, then they can be defrosted / reheated when he wants them.

Is this something that would work?   or not worth the effort? 

If so,  could they just be microwaved from the frozen state?  

Just curious,

Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2016)

I've made homemade "egg McMuffins", and they freeze beautifully.  Toasted English muffin, slice of American cheese, Canadian bacon, and a fried egg, poke a couple holes in the yolk.  30 seconds in the microwave to reheat from frozen.  So you probably can freeze scrambled or other styles of eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2016)

I know you can hard boil, dice and freeze.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 30, 2016)

They freeze well.

Like Dawgluver I've often made up egg sammies of different varieties and frozen them for a quick meal/snack at a later date. 

I figure if you're making one and have all the fixin's out already why not make a bunch? 

Take a look at the breakfast section in the frozen food department of your grocery store for ideas as to all the ways you can use eggs to freeze for later use. 

I haven't done it but have been thinking about freezing just the cooked eggs and fixing the rest of the sammie with fresh ingredients. It's more work when you want the sammie but the results should be better.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks I have about 4 dozen eggs which i need to 'get rid of'
and  I figured as long as this works, it would be a great way to use them up for future use.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd take a dozen off of your hands, *larry*, if I could talk Himself into us all meeting up at Blue Colony Diner in Newtown, CT. Not gonna happen, though, since he has his nose in his tablet right now.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 31, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'd take a dozen off of your hands, *larry*, if I could talk Himself into us all meeting up at Blue Colony Diner in Newtown, CT. Not gonna happen, though, since he has his nose in his tablet right now.



I was too far from there on my way up to New Hampshire last weekend.  If I would have known, I would have dropped off a dozen or two


----------



## Addie (Sep 2, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I was too far from there on my way up to New Hampshire last weekend.  If I would have known, I would have dropped off a dozen or two



If you flew up, you must have come in at Logan. NH does have a small airport in Manchester. I would gladly met you at Logan though. I am only five minutes from there. We could have had lunch at the Flying Cloud.


----------

